# More Herping (many more finds for me)



## jordanmulder (Nov 16, 2011)

Went herping again with Stephen and It was a big succes for me! Unfortunately the batteries in the flash set up (that stephen lended me) gave out towards the end so some of the shots weren't that good so you'll have to excuse that 

But here they are! I would appreciate any feedback or criticism!

Phyllurus platurus




PB141864 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141862 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Saproscincus mustelinus




PB141750 - Copy by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Saiphos equalis



PB141761 - Copy by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Oedura robusta




PB141959 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Oedura lesueurii




PB141897 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141887 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Demansia psammophis, I wasn't able to get any decent photos of this guy because he was continualy thrashing around and hiding his hid under the foilage on the ground. He was also shedding as you can see.




PB141765 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141767 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Morelia spilota spilota



PB141868 - Copy by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Cacophis kreffti, These guys were out in force we found countles of them along the road.



PB141876 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141883 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Litoria verreauxii, These were an interesting find considering the time of year, they are normaly winter breeders.




PB141819 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141820 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Litora fallax




PB141793 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141802 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Mixophyes iteratus



PB141841 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Mixophyes fasciolatus



PB141855 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141852 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141850 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

another Mixophyes iteratus, As you can see my flashes gave out in these shots so it was only my on board flash 
Such a shame as these are a great species and crap photo's of them.




PB141941 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141933 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Litora citropa




PB141909 - Copy by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Litora phylochroa, Awesome species of frog! I don't know what attracts me to them lol. Just wish I could get better shots of them... Next time maybe...




PB141956 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141951 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141957 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Litora tyleri, these pics are crap because the flash batteries were low, so after each shot they took a few minuets to charge back up... It was also like 1:30am and I couldn't be bothered getting anything better




PB141963 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr




PB141960 by J.A.Mulder, on Flickr

Cheers,

Jordan


----------



## Smithers (Nov 16, 2011)

Hot as images Jordan  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice! Don't worry about the DP, you occaisionally get collatoral.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice shots, I like all the frog shots, they are great. 

I wouldn't say that Diamond had no chance, the tyre didn't seem to hit him had as he was in a rut.

That first Demansia shot is actually really nice.


----------



## D3pro (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome shots! Love the frogs!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 16, 2011)

Fantastic shots


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 16, 2011)

You have a talent their champ!! Keep it up, awesome shots!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ I agree with above comments, they are some great shots, even with dodgy batteries! Trust me, im useless with a camera in my hand, & even with the top of the line camera.......my photos wouldnt turn out half as decent as yours! Well done! Photo 5 is my fav!


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone so much! I'm realy humbled by your replies and encouragement!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 16, 2011)

Would you mind if I stuck up my shots of that Lesueur's here when I upload them?


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 16, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Would you mind if I stuck up my shots of that Lesueur's here when I upload them?


Do that mate I'm keen to your shots too!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 16, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> Thanks everyone so much! I'm realy humbled by your replies and encouragement!



Im really humbled to see that we still have 16yr olds out there with such manners!  Manners seem to be quite rare these days, & for a 16yr old, you sure seem like a very lovely kid!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok thanks. Here's my photos of that same Oedura lesueurii



Oedura lesueurii  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Oedura lesueurii  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Oedura lesueurii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 16, 2011)

Their awesome stephen!


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow


----------



## danny81 (Nov 16, 2011)

great pics was this up the watagans? i went up there lastweek had a pretty good night not quite so many frogs but some nice reptiles


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 16, 2011)

> great pics was this up the watagans? i went up there lastweek had a pretty good night not quite so many frogs but some nice reptiles



yep. Personally I think it was a pretty bad night, even by that forests standards and that forest has been wripped to shreds through its popularity.


----------



## starr9 (Nov 16, 2011)

WOW!! G8 pics!!! Well done keep up the g8 work!!!


----------



## danny81 (Nov 16, 2011)

would have to agree with you there stephen dont see anywhere near as much up there anymore was glad to find a couple of species that i have not seen up there for a while


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 16, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Im really humbled to see that we still have 16yr olds out there with such manners!  Manners seem to be quite rare these days, & for a 16yr old, you sure seem like a very lovely kid!


I agree!! He has a talent and NOT pretentious, now that's cool! Sorry its a stereotypical statement but a lesson learn to the teens, as oldies we love to see this stuff from the youngsters and I personally, think this is top quality!!! Quit the tude and we all can enjoy!!
GeckPhotografher, likewise, awesome shots...keep it up mate, love to see those pics, equally awesome!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 16, 2011)

absolutely stunning jordan !!!!!
i love the phylochrao the best !


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 16, 2011)

> GeckPhotografher, likewise, awesome shots...keep it up mate, love to see those pics, equally awesome!!!



Thanks, it was a really pretty gecko (or at least I thought so), so I'm glad I was able to capture it.


----------



## hugsta (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice Jordan, some great pics there.


----------



## Pado2087 (Nov 16, 2011)

wow i absolutely love these photos 
i wish i could take good photos like that but i dont have a good camera


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone so much! 
Danny, 
Well if it was a bad night that's good because Imagine what It would be like on a good night!


----------



## Ricochet (Nov 16, 2011)

Impressive...........................


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Nov 26, 2011)

Brilliant photos mate, great to see the younger ones getting into the hobby. Great macro photography too. Love the Robust Velvet Gecko pic.


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 26, 2011)

Spectacular photos, Jordan!



> Cacophis kreffti, These guys were out in force we found countles of them along the road.


That would be nice. I have not yet seen this species.

Regards,
David


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments! 

David, you are my life's inspiration lol! 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 26, 2011)

jordanmulder said:


> David, you are my life's inspiration lol!



erham.? .. forgetting someone?


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 26, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> erham.? .. forgetting someone?


ok maybe I got a few... But you aint one


----------

